# Extinct or Alive’s Forrest Galante using my Knives!



## mrnewberry

I recently made a couple of knives for Forrest Galante. From Animal Planet’s Extinct or Alive. Also, the guy who successfully led the expedition to find the once thought extinct Fernandina Island Galapagos Tortoise. 
Anyway, the knives recently showed up on his Instagram stories.


----------



## Yvonne G

That was nice of him to give you credit and to show the label on the knife.


----------



## mrnewberry

Yvonne G said:


> That was nice of him to give you credit and to show the label on the knife.



I agree!


----------



## Maro2Bear

mrnewberry said:


> I agree!



Good stuff! Nice looking knife.


----------



## mrnewberry

Maro2Bear said:


> Good stuff! Nice looking knife.



Thanks! Here are a couple of shots of the two knives.


----------



## Maro2Bear

mrnewberry said:


> Thanks! Here are a couple of shots of the two knives.
> 
> View attachment 283848
> View attachment 283849



Really nice. Good gardners/field knife.


----------



## jsheffield

mrnewberry said:


> I recently made a couple of knives for Forrest Galante. From Animal Planet’s Extinct or Alive. Also, the guy who successfully led the expedition to find the once thought extinct Fernandina Island Galapagos Tortoise.
> Anyway, the knives recently showed up on his Instagram stories.
> 
> View attachment 283816
> View attachment 283817
> View attachment 283818
> View attachment 283819
> View attachment 283820




That's Fantastic!

Do you have a website, or are your knives more hobby than business?

Again, thanks for sharing and congratulations!

Jamie


----------



## mrnewberry

jsheffield said:


> That's Fantastic!
> 
> Do you have a website, or are your knives more hobby than business?
> 
> Again, thanks for sharing and congratulations!
> 
> Jamie



Newberryknives.com but I update more often on Facebook.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Nice TRENCH knife!
The show is also interesting.


----------



## Blackdog1714

I love forged in fire and have a deep respect for the skill. Smartly I have never tried my hand and still have all my hair and fingers!


----------



## mrnewberry

Blackdog1714 said:


> I love forged in fire and have a deep respect for the skill. Smartly I have never tried my hand and still have all my hair and fingers!



Forged in Fire was pretty fun/intense.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Dude I remeber youyr episode now. A suit of armor and a boar spear! I was in Greentop years ago and talked with a guy that had hunted with a boar spear several times and was now looking to do it with a knife. Glad you won, but that looks like an insane amount of pressure!


----------



## mrnewberry

Blackdog1714 said:


> Dude I remeber youyr episode now. A suit of armor and a boar spear! I was in Greentop years ago and talked with a guy that had hunted with a boar spear several times and was now looking to do it with a knife. Glad you won, but that looks like an insane amount of pressure!



That’s the one. It was pretty surreal. It was filmed in Brooklyn at the time and we stayed in Queens. Still my only non airport trip to NY. We could see the big buildings from our hotel, but never had time to get over there. We did eat a decent amount of pizza though.


----------

